# Amp meter/battery gauge/charger



## Rda2187 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey guys hopefully a quick question. I'm looking for a gauge of some sort to tell me how my battles are doing. I.e. Fully charged/half/empty etc etc. I've been googling and they seam to range in price and quality. But as I'm typing this I'm wondering do the on board chargers that I eventually need to buy, have a gauge built in with that? Ideal I'd like somethin smallg I could just wire up to front of boat and install by now mount trolling motor. 

Any products you guys have come across or recommend would be appreciated. 

Dual 105amp hours running it at 24v


----------



## DaleH (Apr 15, 2016)

When I was big into offshore boats we liked Xantrex Link 10 model *battery monitors*. An independent amp monitoring system is best IMHO.

Also see here for some critical battery info, including that for charging: https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=40513


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 15, 2016)

Rda2187 said:


> Hey guys hopefully a quick question. I'm looking for a gauge of some sort to tell me how my battles are doing. I.e. Fully charged/half/empty etc etc. I've been googling and they seam to range in price and quality.



You can usually pick up a free multimeter at harbor freight w/ coupon.


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 15, 2016)

a standard digital volt meter is fine but you have to know how to interpet it.

this is a pretty nice unit. I just use a standard meter but you may like this one better

https://www.basspro.com/Minn-Kota-Battery-Meter/product/91270/

there are others, depends on how complex (fancy) you want to get


----------



## thatkidhugo (Apr 29, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> a standard digital volt meter is fine but you have to know how to interpet it.
> 
> this is a pretty nice unit. I just use a standard meter but you may like this one better
> 
> ...



Have used this for years now, works well.


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have the Minn-Kota meter but without the digital display. Just the 4 colored led indicators. But it's not a permanent mount. What about a meter that isn't always on? Something like a panel mount with a push button when you want to check the charge. In a 24V system would you need a meter for each battery? 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 7, 2016)

Searon Mini 12V 24V LED Battery Indicator Gauge Meter for Motorcycle Golf Carts Car Marine ATV https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E1J9CQS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_RVn0xbZ7Q2W5G

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------

